# New kits from Downtown Deco



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry it took so long but these are finally ready to ship. I'm offering a free bonus kit for a limited time as well. I'm really happy with the way the brick turned out & the laser cut parts are extra sharp as well. The unpainted model is the N Scale version, the other shots are of the HO pilot. I just haven't had a chance to build the N scale pilots yet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sisters-of-...535928?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5d3f55a4f8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metals-Bank...529400?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5d3f558b78

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metals-Bank...021377?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5d3f5d0d41

Please contact me off list if you have any questions or want to place an order. Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco
[email protected] (email)
406-821-0181


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

just got my two + one free. nice to do business with you.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

For one last week we're running a special on the new kits, Metals Bank & Sisters of Mercy Thrift Store. Buy both & not only is the shipping free but we'll throw in a Kitty Korner kit no charge. Three kits for the price of two. Shipping overseas is now just $19.95. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metals-Bank...335282?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c33def9f2

Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco


----------

